# Macro Programmieren



## DeeKayVisual (5. Mai 2008)

Ein Herzliches hallo erstmal !

Zur anmerkung : Ich finde diese Forum echt klasse !  *schleim*


Ich habe ein Problem, ich bin zimmlich neu was Programmieren angeht.
Ich kann seit ein paar Tagen nun schon Lua-Skripting *stolz*

Aber nun möchte ich gerne ein Program mit Visual Basic Programieren !

Die Aufgaben des Programs :

Die Ganze Zeit im (internen) "WebBrowser" :

Backspace drücken
50ms warten
Enter drücken
50ms warten
Loopen

Ausserdem das man einstllen kann wie lange er dies tut und mit einem Stop, Start, Akktuelesieren und Beenden Buttom

So den Beenden Buttom habe ich hin bekommen (nicht gerade schwer)

So ich bräuchte nun eig. nur die befehle zum drücken der Tasten

Und wie ich das einstellen kann, dass man vorher einen Buttom auf der Page makiert.


Naja und noch ein paar andere sachen.

Ich habe mal ein Bild eingefügt an dem ihr sehen könnt wie ich das ganze meine.
Ist nur nicht so toll geworden aber sollte einige Fragen klären !

http://666kb.com/i/aydzpwb2cx85fbya8.jpg 

Hier noch mein Maggerer Code :


```
Public Class Form1

    Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load

    End Sub

    Private Sub Label1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs)

    End Sub

    Private Sub WebBrowser1_DocumentCompleted(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.WebBrowserDocumentCompletedEventArgs) Handles WebBrowser1.DocumentCompleted

    End Sub

    Private Sub Button2_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button2.Click


    End Sub

    Private Sub Button3_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button3.Click
        Close()
    End Sub

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click


    End Sub

    Private Sub Button1_DragEnter(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.DragEventArgs) Handles Button1.DragEnter

    End Sub

End Class
```

Wer TeamViewer3 hat kann mir das sehr gerne dadrüber zeigen !
Das wäre super ! 
Wer ICQ hat kann mich hinzufürgen !
ICQ : 353018568

Bitte fragt nicht wo zu ich das Prog brauche oder ähnliches ! Helft mir einfach bitte 

Ihr könnt natürlich auch nen fertigen Skript posten !
Dann brauche ich das dinngen net mehr progen und hätte es fertig !
Aber das problemm ist ich will das ja lernen !
Und per TeamViewer3 wäre das ganz gut weil man das dann besser nachvollziehn kann !

Danke schonmal im Vorraus !
Und entschuldigt das hier ein sollcher ~~*n*o*o*b*~~  Postet 

MFG 

DeeKayVisual


----------



## Alex F. (5. Mai 2008)

Was ist lua? 
Da du .net benutzt stell deine Frage doch in einem Forum wo man sich damit auskennt.

Grüsse bb


----------



## DeeKayVisual (5. Mai 2008)

LUA
Das sind skripts für viele spiele !

Aber das hat nix mit dem Theama hier zu tuhen !
Ich rede hier von VisualBasic ! xD

Ich wollte damit nur sagen das ich stolz bin das ich LUA Skripts kann .... 
Und ich will nun c# c++ und so lernen und mit VB jetzt dieses Tool machen habe aber 0 plan wie -,-


----------



## alex130 (5. Mai 2008)

Hi
Mit diesem Code kannst du prüfen ob eine Taste gedrückt wurde und dann die entsprechende Funktion aufrufen..

```
Private Sub Form1_KeyDown(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.KeyEventArgs) Handles Me.KeyDown
        Select Case e.KeyCode
            Case Keys.Escape
                Me.Close()
            Case Keys.Enter
                prüfen()
        End Select
    End Sub
```
Und wie meinst du das mit dem scalierten Fenster? Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.. 
LG Alex


----------



## DeeKayVisual (5. Mai 2008)

Alex kannst du mich in ICQ adden ?

Wäre nett ! Wenn alles geklärt ist dann kannste mich wieder löschen !

Ich meine damit das der nicht die Seite oben rechts anzeigt sonder ca. in der mitte !

Weil dort sind die Buttom auf der Page !

Pls adde mich mal  bin echt was das angeht ein neuling ! wenn du MSN oder so hast schicke mir die addresse VIA Privat Massage 

Danke

EDIT :
Den ich verstehe das noch net ! Wieso soll der den prüfen was ich eingebe ? Oo
Der soll wenn ich start drücke immer

BackSpace
Enter
Und das loopen !

Aber das soll er nur im "WebExplorer" in dem Tool selber machen !


----------



## DrSoong (5. Mai 2008)

@DeeKayVisual: Das, was brainbyte gemeint hat ist, dass du VB.NET benutzt. Das hier ist zwar ein VB-Forum, allerdings nur bis Version 6.0.

VB hat seit .NET eine veränderte Syntax, dem wurde mit einem eigenen .NET-Forum Rechnung getragen. Dort findest du Antworten zu allen .NET-Sprachen, also auch VB.NET.


Der Doc!


----------

